# New addition



## turbochef422 (Mar 8, 2015)

My second daughter Olivia Hope Brower born march 2nd 2015


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 8, 2015)

Congratulations, Nick!


----------



## schanop (Mar 8, 2015)

Congrat, Chef.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 8, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## larrybard (Mar 8, 2015)

Beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 8, 2015)

Pisces rule! Congrats, Nick!


----------



## gic (Mar 8, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## cclin (Mar 8, 2015)

Congratulations!:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 8, 2015)

Congrats! 

And extra credit for the T-shirt.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 8, 2015)

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## JBroida (Mar 9, 2015)

congrats... she's adorable

whats funny is that as parents, we still feel that way, even after they pee and poop on us


----------



## XooMG (Mar 9, 2015)

JBroida said:


> congrats... she's adorable
> 
> whats funny is that as parents, we still feel that way, even after they pee and poop on us


I feel the same way about my girlfriend.

Congrats to the OP.


----------



## larrybard (Mar 9, 2015)

JBroida said:


> whats funny is that as parents, we still feel that way, even after they pee and poop on us



After my son was born, I soon found it was best to use diapers on him, so he wouldn't pee and poop on me. :O


----------



## chefcomesback (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Mute-on (Mar 9, 2015)

Congratulations! Now the ride starts again . Enjoy, it's very special


----------



## scotchef38 (Mar 9, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 9, 2015)

Congradulations! She's a cutie for sure;:doublethumbsup: of course sleeping babies always are.


----------



## turbochef422 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## brianh (Mar 9, 2015)

Congratulations! Just had son #2 6 weeks ago myself. It's a wild ride!


----------



## Seth (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes, the ride begins, and ends in about 30 years. Congratulations. The peeing and pooping starts to improve after about 18 years. It's amazing how all this happens, eh?


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats! Looking forward to seeing a lot of 3 a.m. posts from you on the forum over the next year or so.


----------



## nwdel (Mar 9, 2015)

Congratulations, enjoy your children.


----------



## Admin (Mar 9, 2015)

Congrats Chef! Having a daughter is great.


----------



## toddnmd (Mar 9, 2015)

Congratulations on the arrival of your beautiful baby!


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 9, 2015)

I was never that small - or cute  Congratulations!

Stefan


----------



## mano (Mar 9, 2015)

Now, _that's_ an adorable kid!


----------

